# 

## grzechu2605

Witam serdecznie!
Mam na imie Grzegorz i rozpoczynam przygode zwiazana z budowa wlasnego domu. Zabieram sie do tego juz jakis rok. Pierw zaczynam od papierkologii.
Dzialke juz mam, a w sumie bede mial po tesciach. Wlasnie jestem na etapie zlozenia wniosku o warunki zabudowy. Tak wiec granice przyszlej dzialki na mapce zaznaczone, wniosek wypelniony - poczekamy

Dzialka: 20m x 50m

Co do planowanego domu:
pow. zabudowy 160m2, z poddaszem uzytkowym i garazem dwustanowiskowym. 
Mamy wybrany juz jakis projekt ktory by pasowal na ta dzialke oraz spelnial nazse oczekiwania (pod wzgledem funkcjonalnosci oraz wygladu).

Moze odrazu male pytanko  :smile:  : mam zamiar isc do architekta w celu adaptacji z wydrukowanym skicem gotowego projektu, ktore mozna latwo znalsc w internecie. Czy to dobry pierwszy krok?

pozdrawiam serdecznie!
Grzegorz

----------


## redbox

> Witam serdecznie!
> Mam na imie Grzegorz i rozpoczynam przygode zwiazana z budowa wlasnego domu. Zabieram sie do tego juz jakis rok. Pierw zaczynam od papierkologii.
> Dzialke juz mam, a w sumie bede mial po tesciach. Wlasnie jestem na etapie zlozenia wniosku o warunki zabudowy. Tak wiec granice przyszlej dzialki na mapce zaznaczone, wniosek wypelniony - poczekamy
> 
> Dzialka: 20m x 50m
> 
> Co do planowanego domu:
> pow. zabudowy 160m2, z poddaszem uzytkowym i garazem dwustanowiskowym. 
> Mamy wybrany juz jakis projekt ktory by pasowal na ta dzialke oraz spelnial nazse oczekiwania (pod wzgledem funkcjonalnosci oraz wygladu).
> ...


jak chcesz adaptowac projekt to musisz go miec, sam szkic nie wystraczy no chyba ze architekt zaprojektuje wszystko od poczatku.

----------


## grzechu2605

> jak chcesz adaptowac projekt to musisz go miec, sam szkic nie wystraczy no chyba ze architekt zaprojektuje wszystko od poczatku.


Tak wlasnie planuje, ten gotowy projekt ma byc tylko punktem odniesienia, ktorym ma sie kierowac. Niewiem tylko czy to ma do konca sens.

Gotowe projekty sa po okolo 3000-4000zl + adaptacja. Pytanie tylko czy w adaptacje wchodzi takze zmaina polezenia niektorych pomieszczen, itp.?

----------


## redbox

> Tak wlasnie planuje, ten gotowy projekt ma byc tylko punktem odniesienia, ktorym ma sie kierowac. Niewiem tylko czy to ma do konca sens.
> 
> Gotowe projekty sa po okolo 3000-4000zl + adaptacja. Pytanie tylko czy w adaptacje wchodzi takze zmaina polezenia niektorych pomieszczen, itp.?


w adaptacji mozesz zmienic prawie wszystko, kwestia tylko iel za to krzyknie architekt. Jak chcesz bardzo duzo zmieniac to lepiej niech architek sam zrobi projekt od a do z. Jezeli bedzie ogarniety to jeszcze zaoszczedzisz na pozniejszych etapach budowy

----------


## grzechu2605

> w adaptacji mozesz zmienic prawie wszystko, kwestia tylko iel za to krzyknie architekt. Jak chcesz bardzo duzo zmieniac to lepiej niech architek sam zrobi projekt od a do z. Jezeli bedzie ogarniety to jeszcze zaoszczedzisz na pozniejszych etapach budowy


super, dzieki za pierwsze wskazowki!
bede sie w nastepnych dniach informowal na ten temat. 

Moze ktos jeszcze moze mi powiedziec jak wyglada sprawa z projektowaniem instalacji np. ogrzewania, elektrycznej itp.? Czy w tych kwestiach nalezy odezwac sie do projektantow znajacych sie na temacie?, jezeli tak, to trzeba biegac z jedym projektem od architekta do projektanta aby kazdy naniosl na nim swoje "idee"? - dobrze to rozumie?

----------


## Elfir

architekt zazwyczaj ma własnych branżystów. Projekt, który składasz do Starostwa musi mieć instalacje naniesione, chociażby schematycznie, wiec architekt to wrysowuje w ramach zlecenia wykonania projektu.

----------


## grzechu2605

> architekt zazwyczaj ma własnych branżystów. Projekt, który składasz do Starostwa musi mieć instalacje naniesione, chociażby schematycznie, wiec architekt to wrysowuje w ramach zlecenia wykonania projektu.


tak myslalem, lecz czytalem juz aby lepiej podejsc z projektem do projektanta instalacji "wlasnego zaufania" - z ktorym mozna osobiscie omowic pare spraw.

Inna rzecz to czy jak w skladaniu wniosku o warunki zabudowy bede mial `zaplanowane ogrzewanie gazowe, to to czy bede mogl jednak w pozniejszym terminie wniesc projekt na pozwolenie na budowe domu z ogrzewaniem np. pompa ciepla?

----------


## redbox

> tak myslalem, lecz czytalem juz aby lepiej podejsc z projektem do projektanta instalacji "wlasnego zaufania" - z ktorym mozna osobiscie omowic pare spraw.
> 
> Inna rzecz to czy jak w skladaniu wniosku o warunki zabudowy bede mial `zaplanowane ogrzewanie gazowe, to to czy bede mogl jednak w pozniejszym terminie wniesc projekt na pozwolenie na budowe domu z ogrzewaniem np. pompa ciepla?


instalacje mozesz zmieniac w srodku do woli, nikt tego nie sprawdzi gdzie zrobisz gniazdko. Z instalacji to jedynie instalacja gazowa musi byc z projektem-przynjamniej u mnie bo sprawdzali. 
Wg mnie zmiana systemu ogrzewania to zmiana nie istotna ale musiałbys sie dopytać. Kierownik budowy moze nanaiesc zmiane do dziennika budowy.

----------


## grzechu2605

WItam ponownie,

Pytanie odnosnie skladania wniosku o warunki zabudowy: Czy wniosek powinna skladac takze zona, jezeli bedziemy obydwoje ubiegac sie o pozwolenie na budowe?
Na co jeszcze nalezy szczegolnie zwrocic uwage przy wypelnianiu tego wniosku? Powstrzymalem sie na pare dni ze zlozeniem, poniewaz rozmawialem z pewnym architektem co zajmuje sie takze skladaniem wnioskow itp.itd.   Zaproponowal mi taka usluge (poniewaz jestem za granica) za ponad 500 PLN  hmmmm... za zlozenie wniosku, gdzie sam zorganizowalem juz mapke, zapewnienia gestorow itp.?  

prosze o wasze uwagi.
Dzieki!
Grzegorz

----------


## redbox

> WItam ponownie,
> 
> Pytanie odnosnie skladania wniosku o warunki zabudowy: Czy wniosek powinna skladac takze zona, jezeli bedziemy obydwoje ubiegac sie o pozwolenie na budowe?
> Na co jeszcze nalezy szczegolnie zwrocic uwage przy wypelnianiu tego wniosku? Powstrzymalem sie na pare dni ze zlozeniem, poniewaz rozmawialem z pewnym architektem co zajmuje sie takze skladaniem wnioskow itp.itd.   Zaproponowal mi taka usluge (poniewaz jestem za granica) za ponad 500 PLN  hmmmm... za zlozenie wniosku, gdzie sam zorganizowalem juz mapke, zapewnienia gestorow itp.?  
> 
> prosze o wasze uwagi.
> Dzieki!
> Grzegorz


składaj z żona, ewentualnie napiszcie sobie upowaznienie, bo poznije moga sie czepic ze wz jest na jedna osobę. Z tego co wiem to samo złożenie WZ to nie ptoblem,  problem moze  być jakas wizyta w celu uzupełniania czegoś bo Pan urzednik się upomni.

----------


## grzechu2605

Witam ponownie,

warunki juz sa, geodeta dzieli dzialke i niedlugo wysle go na badanie gruntu.  Mam tez pierwszy szkic jak by mial wygladac parter oraz pietro.
Moze ktos ma jakies sugestie, pomysly?  :smile:  dom dla rodziny 5-6 osobowej.
pozdrawiam!

----------


## Elfir

zamieniłabym miejscami kuchnię i toaletę. Dziś już nikt nie siedzi całe dnie w kuchni i nie podgląda sąsiadów.
lepiej z kuchni mieć wyjście na taras i podgląd na bawiące się w ogrodzie dzieci.

Zdecydowanie za mało łazienek na poddaszu.

----------


## grzechu2605

dzieki za wskazowki! nad dodatkowa mala toaleta tez myslalem. Co do kuchni, tu musze pogadac z zona  :big grin:  moim zdaniem tez ladniej by bylo.

----------


## Elfir

I zrób rekuperację! To nie XIX wiek by robić setkę kominów w domu.

----------


## Elfir

przykładowo:

----------


## grzechu2605

> I zrób rekuperację! To nie XIX wiek by robić setkę kominów w domu.


rekuperacja jest planowana. to szkic pierwszego projektu.

----------


## grzechu2605

> przykładowo:


super dzieki za przyklad! pozdrawiam!

----------


## grzechu2605

Mam pytanie odnosnie szerokosci korytarzy na poddaszu. Z tego projektu wynika ze jest tpo 1,4m  czy waszym zdaniem nie jest to troche za ciasno?

----------


## Elfir

nie.

----------


## maaszak

Przeróbka Elfir bardzo dobra. Fajna kuchnia wyszła bez szafek narożnych.

----------


## grzechu2605

a wiec po dlugich zastanowieniach doszlismy do nastepujacego rozkladu pomieszczen, moze ktos jescze ma jakies sugestie? rodzina 6cio osobowa.

parter


poddasze

----------


## Elfir

nie róbcie salonu ze schodami - obniżonego w stosunku do reszty pomieszczeń!
Cholernie niebezpieczne, zwłaszcza jak z kuchni się nosi talerze.

komin kotła wyprowadźcie przez ścianę - nie trzeba budować komina w domu, bawić się w obróbki na dachu.  

Wejście do łazienki - polskie przepisy nakazują otwieranie na zewnątrz. Nie wiem czy nie będzie problemów w starostwie?


nie róbcie okna połaciowego nad łóżkiem - będzie was budził hałas deszczu. 
to samo dotyczy pokoi dzieci - lepiej powiększyć okna w ścianie szczytowej.

Schody zabiegowe - nie jest to wygodne rozwiązanie  :sad: 

kanapa w salonie chyba powinna stac odwrotnie

Portfenetry może fajnie wyglądają na elewacji, ale zwykłe okna i tańsze (nie trzeba robić barierek) i wygodniejsze przy zagospodarowywaniu pokojów.

----------


## Elfir



----------


## grzechu2605

> 


Elfir, masz naparwde ciekawe pomysly! z sypilania ciekawe rozwiazanie, pytanie ile tam miejsca bedzie pod ukosnym dachem (sciana kolankowa bedzie okolo 100 - 120cm miala... dokladne polozenie drzwi to juz beda detale, ale dzieki za sugestie!!!

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

Kanapa w salonie za blisko kominka....poza tym  jest za mała na 6 osób.

----------


## obrzydliwy

https://zapodaj.net/2de52e16b4efa.png.html

----------


## grzechu2605

> https://zapodaj.net/2de52e16b4efa.png.html


Hej, okno na prawej sciane chce miec poniewaz jest to sciana poludniowa i chcialbym jednak troche slonca miec w pomieszczeniu. 
Co do lazienki , hmmm  nie wydaje Ci sie ze bedzie to taka "klitka" mala? dosyc ciasnawo - w sumie na gorze jest lazienka duza.
Ten ganek do pokoju goscinnego ma w tej wersji projektu 1m szerokosci (mozna ewentualnie kosztem garazu troche szersze zrobic. 

hmmm....

----------


## Elfir

korytarz do pokoju gościnnego powiększ o przestrzeń pod schodami i zabuduj szafą.

----------


## grzechu2605

> korytarz do pokoju gościnnego powiększ o przestrzeń pod schodami i zabuduj szafą.


obrzydliwy zaproponowal w swojej wesji, ze pod schodami moglaby byc lazienka wraz z WC (goscinna). (link) 
hmm.. to wlasnie o niej wydaje mi sie ze bedzie chyba lekko ciesna

----------


## grzechu2605

Witam, w zyciu roznie bywa i duzo sie zmienia, i zmienila sie takze dzialka na ktorej bedziemy budowac. Mamy przez to troche wiecej miajsca. 
Proslbym o opinie, jak by mozna bylo zaplanowac uklad pomieszczen na zalaczonym planie. Chodzi w szczegolnosci o lazienka, spizarnie... nie moge nic sensowanego wymyslic... wszelkie porady mile widziane!  :smile:

----------


## Elfir



----------


## gawel

Projekt dość kompaktowy i nie ma zmarnowanej powierzchni na komunikację, góra fajna dół do bani. 
Zrezygnowałbym z garażu i zrobiłbym w nim salon bo tak na prawdę salonu na parterze brakuje, garaż nie ma sensu podobnie jak i opony zimowe nie ma zim dla aut lepiej zrobić wiatę wielofunkcyjną z PV na dachu w lecie może być strefą relaksu i grila w zimie i jesienią można stawiać auta.

W sypialni rodziców zrezygnowałbym z większej garderoby i zrobił łazienkę małżeńską pion można dorobić bo pod jest kichnia to kwestia większej rury, za mało łazienek na tyle osób.

----------


## grzechu2605

Elfir, wielkie dzieki za sugestie. Podobna mysl tez mialem, tylko troche szkoda mi bylo tylke miejsce "marnowac" na spizarnie...  hmmm

----------


## grzechu2605

> Projekt dość kompaktowy i nie ma zmarnowanej powierzchni na komunikację, góra fajna dół do bani. 
> Zrezygnowałbym z garażu i zrobiłbym w nim salon bo tak na prawdę salonu na parterze brakuje, garaż nie ma sensu podobnie jak i opony zimowe nie ma zim dla aut lepiej zrobić wiatę wielofunkcyjną z PV na dachu w lecie może być strefą relaksu i grila w zimie i jesienią można stawiać auta.
> 
> W sypialni rodziców zrezygnowałbym z większej garderoby i zrobił łazienkę małżeńską pion można dorobić bo pod jest kichnia to kwestia większej rury, za mało łazienek na tyle osób.


Salon bedzie "szerszy" jeszcze o metr. a z garazu nie chce rezygnowac jednak.  a garderobe to chcemy z zamyslem upchania tam rzeczy rzadziej uzywanych np. stroje narciarskie itp itd...  bo strychu ani piwnicy nie bedzie.

----------


## gawel

> Salon bedzie "szerszy" jeszcze o metr. a z garazu nie chce rezygnowac jednak.  a garderobe to chcemy z zamyslem upchania tam rzeczy rzadziej uzywanych np. stroje narciarskie itp itd...  bo strychu ani piwnicy nie bedzie.


Masz na poddaszu 11 szaf plus garderobę nie trafia do mnie ten argument o nartach za bardzo ciężko mi wyobrazić sobie korzystanie z 2 łazienek przez 6 osób to marny standard 3 to absolutne minimum. Z resztą jazda na narty minie dzięki covid więc pozbyłbym się sprzętu póki ktoś się nabierze i kupi

----------


## grzechu2605

> Masz na poddaszu 11 szaf plus garderobę nie trafia do mnie ten argument o nartach za bardzo ciężko mi wyobrazić sobie korzystanie z 2 łazienek przez 6 osób to marny standard 3 to absolutne minimum. Z resztą jazda na narty minie dzięki covid więc pozbyłbym się sprzętu póki ktoś się nabierze i kupi


w sumie racja, chcialem ta garderobe straktowac bardziej jako "strych lub piwnice" pomieszczenie na rożnego rodzaju rzeczy, ktore sie dluzej nie uzywa..."

co do trzech lazienek, tez nad tym myslalem, tylko niewiem czy to nie bedzie pozniejn w wiekszej ilosci czasu stalopoprostu puste i nieuzywane...
no niewiem. W sumie mozna za lozkiem w sypialni zrobic mala lazienkie, duzo roboty przy tym nie ma, bo za sciana jest juz lazienka. Tyle ze bedzie tam pochyly dach - scianka kolankowa planowana na 1.20m

----------


## gawel

> w sumie racja, chcialem ta garderobe straktowac bardziej jako "strych lub piwnice" pomieszczenie na rożnego rodzaju rzeczy, ktore sie dluzej nie uzywa..."
> 
> co do trzech lazienek, tez nad tym myslalem, tylko niewiem czy to nie bedzie pozniejn w wiekszej ilosci czasu stalopoprostu puste i nieuzywane...
> no niewiem. W sumie mozna za lozkiem w sypialni zrobic mala lazienkie, duzo roboty przy tym nie ma, bo za sciana jest juz lazienka. Tyle ze bedzie tam pochyly dach - scianka kolankowa planowana na 1.20m


za łóżkiem bez sensu,  przed sypialnią tam jest ustawniej i przestronniej

----------


## grzechu2605

> za łóżkiem nez sensu przed sypialnia


brak interpunkcji powoduje, ze nie wiem co masz na mysli  :big tongue:   to za czy nie za?  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

za lózkiem, jak spuscisz wodę w klopie to małżonkę obudzisz.

----------


## gawel

> za lózkiem, jak spuscisz wodę w klopie to małżonkę obudzisz.


Można się wysikać do umywalki po cichu jak żona barakuda. Albo głośno do WC  jak fajna  :big lol:

----------


## grzechu2605

Witam Panie i Panow,

stoje przed lekkim dylematem czy dom postawic na plycie fundamentowej czy jednak na tradycyjnym fundamencie.  
Problem na dzialce (przynajmnie w tej porze roku) to wysoki stan wod gruntowych. (gdzieniegdzie nawet 20-30cm pod powierchnia terenu.

Moze mi ktos orientacyjnie przyblizyc roznice cenowe miedzy plyta a zwyklym fundamentem?  
Powierchnia zabudowy to oko 155m2 (scian nosnych a wiec i tez scian fundamentowych przy tradycyjnym fundamencie) to okolo 72m 

Dosdtalem juz jedna oferte na plyte  20cm EPSa pod plyta - okolo 62.000zl  - ja to wyglada do normalnych fundamentow?

Za kazda rade bede wdzieczny!  :smile:

----------

